# Wie auf den Feldberg/Saalburg/Fuchstanz etc. kommen?



## Chriz1986ffm (24. März 2014)

Hi Leute, hab ne wahrscheinlich ziemlich Blöde Frage an euch:

Wie komme ich denn auf den Feldberg, auf die Saalburg, zum Fuchstanz etc.?

Ich bin bisher nur einmal auf dem Fuchstanz gewesen - unter der Führung des Vaters meiner damaligen Freundin, und das ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre her. So lang war ich auch nicht mehr Rad Fahren.

Da ich mir aber dieses Jahr, nach 10 Radfreien Jahren endlich wieder ein Rad geholt habe, würde ich doch ganz gerne mal wieder durch den Wald. Aber wo ansetzen? Wie den Weg finden?

Ich wohne in Bad Homburg. Bitte keine "schließe dich doch einer Gruppe an" *Tipps*, denn ich möchte das ganz gerne erstmal alleine machen. Einer Gruppe wäre ich nur eine Last, da meine Kondition doch noch mehr als bescheiden ist. Mir würde im moment wohl jeder davon fahren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## CaseOnline (24. März 2014)

Zur Hohemark fahren und ab dort den Schildern folgen? OK, das ist low-tech. Alternative: GPS kaufen, digitale Karten, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (24. März 2014)

Kompass Wanderkarte kaufen hilft. Ansonsten gibt´s in Bad Homburg ne ausgeschilderte Radstrecke zum Gotischen Haus. Da gibt´s dann ne Beschilderung auf die Saalburg, zum Sandplacken, zur Hohemark und und und.


----------



## Chriz1986ffm (24. März 2014)

Vom Gotischen Haus aus, klingt schonmal gut. Da bin ich in 10Minuten! Dankeschön


----------



## a-rs (24. März 2014)

Karte anschauen und Los. Der Taunusclub hat viele Wege beschildert. Das reicht für den Anfang

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mishis (24. März 2014)

Also ich bin ja so einer, der Blind drauf los fährt. Es ist immer wieder toll, zu sehen das der Taunus doch nicht zu klein und zu flach zum biken ist. Spaß bei Seite vom Gotischen Haus steht dir alles Offen: geradeaus zum Sandplacken und durch bis Weilburg. Rechts herum Richtung Saalburg und Herzberg-Gickelsburg-Winterstein.
Links zur Hohenmark-Fuchstanz-Falkenstein-Idstein. Ach und nicht nur der erste Weg rechts sondern auch der 2, 3 und 4 Weg führt in die gewünschte Richtung mit mehr oder weniger Umweg oder Steigung. Falls doch mal die Orientierung schwindet: ImTaunus trifft man eigentlich immer Jemanden um die nächste Ecke, der bestimmt gerne weiterhilft.
Ein Tip für dich, da die Kondition noch zu Wünschen übrig lässt, fahre doch einfach mal den Ferdinand-Weg vom Forellengut aus hochwärts, bis dieser auf die Elisabethenschneise trifft, welcher du weiter aufwärts zum Sandplacken folgst. Der Weg ist schön, um sich langsam hoch zu arbeiten.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Freefall79 (5. Mai 2014)

Von Bad Homburg aus? Na das trifft sich: vom Schloss führt ein Weg wie mit dem Lineal gezogen direkt bis zum Sandplacken. Immer geradeaus. Zum Einstieg: vom Schloss aus in Richtung Tannenwaldallee orientieren und dann wirklich einfach geradeaus. Fix bist Du auf der Elisabethenschneise und die spuckt Dich oberhalb des Sandplackens wieder aus.

Die anderen hier vorgeschlagenen Wege sind natürlich abwechslungsreicher, aber da die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten die Gerade ist... 

Have fun!


----------



## Giuliano1712 (6. Mai 2014)

Alternativ kannst du von der Hohenmark über die Fußgängerbrücke (neben dem Taunus Informationszentrum) und dann gleich links dem Weg mit dem "roten Punkt" folgen. Ist ne abwechslungsreiche Strecke zum Sandplacken. Von da aus gemütlich zum Fuchstanz rüber radeln.


----------



## guenththo (8. Mai 2014)

@ Freefall79: Ja aber wenn man wie er nicht gut trainiert ist dann wird es spätestens nach dem Elisabethenstein kein Spass mehr .

Der einfachste Weg ist meiner Meinung nach: Gotisches Haus --> Fahrstrasse zum Hirschgarten und dann den geteerten Weg Richtung Saalburg --> dann links ab Richtung Sandplacken und dann erst Fuchstanz und dann Feldberg.

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## Chriz1986ffm (8. Mai 2014)

vom hirschgarten aus führt ein geteerter weg zur saalburg??

habe den weg vom cafe molitor aus probiert vor ein paar tagen. nach gefühlt der hälfte des weges bin ich keuchend umgekehrt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a-rs (8. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne nur die Forstautobahn vom Hirschgarten aus. Zwischendrin ist die mal kurz mit Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (8. Mai 2014)

Ja und ich denke das ist auch das einfachste für einen der gerade wieder anfängt =)


----------



## mishis (8. Mai 2014)

Café Molitor ist doch vom Waldfriedhof Richtung Saalburg. Da fahr ich meistens vorbei, wenns in den Taunus geht. Also wenn du da bei der hälfte schon Probleme mit der Luft bekommst fahre oberhalb vom Café beim Jagdhaus rechts Richtung Lochmühle, da wirst du erst mal mehr freunde dran haben ist nicht ganz so steil und es ist mit den grün weißen Fahrradrouten Schilder ausgezeichnet. Gruß Michi


----------



## cleiende (21. Mai 2014)

....aber da kommt der Kollege nicht zur Saalburg oder zum Fuchstanz. Es sei denn er tritt den schlappen Anstieg aus dem Köpperner Tal zur Saalburg direkt hoch. Nach dem Posting etwas weiter oben dürfte das aber ausfallen.
Der einfachste Weg ab Hg ist nach 40+ Jahren Erfahrung vor Ort
Hirschgarten - Ri Peter Schall Haus - an Busendhaltestelle rechts hoch zur Saalburg
   oder
Waldfriedhof - Molitor- Rotlaufweg - Saalburg

ab dort am Forsthaus in den Wald, links den asphaltierten Weg hoch etc. pp.
Und bitte mal eine Karte kaufen, nicht die von Kompass sondern die vom Landesvermessungsamt! Da gibt es eine sehr gute Taunuskarte, die TF25-3 (http://www.hvbg.hessen.de/irj/HVBG_Internet?cid=955f715d024fa02d2b0f28f080f31f84)

Was die wohl eher nur ansatzweise vorhandene Radkondition angeht: Immer wieder ran und ggf vorhandene Laster einschränken/aufgeben.

Gruss aus HG.


----------



## wintergriller (22. Mai 2014)

Aloha zusammen,
da hier ja gerade einige Ortskenntnis vorhanden ist und ich jetzt mehrfach was von einem asphaltierten Weg gelesen habe:

Gibt es einen asphaltierten Weg von HG zur Saalburg? Habe mal bei Google Maps geschaut: Wie sieht es mit dem Hammelhansweg oder dem Lindenweg aus? Zumindest der Hammelhans scheint zumindest einen hochen Asphaltanteil zu haben!
Kann da einer was zu sagen, oder muss ich mir die Gegend mal selbst genauer anschauen....? 

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Ich fahre zwar meist MTB, aber manchmal eben auch Rennrad. Bisher fahre ich entweder über den Sandplacken oder über Köppern/BW Depot um von Frankfurt nach Schmitten zu kommen. Eine Alternative durch den Wald auf Asphalt hoch zur Saalburg und dann über die alte Saalburgstrasse nach Obernhain wäre ziemlich interessant 

Danke und Gruß,
Dani


----------



## guenththo (22. Mai 2014)

Komplett asphaltiert ist kein Weg der zur Saalburg führt.


----------



## wintergriller (22. Mai 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Komplett asphaltiert ist kein Weg der zur Saalburg führt.


Schade.... trotzdem: Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (22. Mai 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Komplett asphaltiert ist kein Weg der zur Saalburg führt.




Jedenfalls nicht von Bad Homburg aus. 
Von Oberhain aber schon.


----------



## Shreck (22. Mai 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Topographische...0791539&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=9783894464189

Die Karte gemeint?


----------



## cleiende (23. Mai 2014)

Shreck schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Topographische...0791539&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=9783894464189
> 
> Die Karte gemeint?



Genau die. Sehr gute Kombi von Maßstab, Abdeckungbereich, Detailgrad und Lesbakeit.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (23. Mai 2014)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht von Bad Homburg aus.
> Von Oberhain aber schon.


 
Allerdings kann man sehr gut den auch als Radweg ausgeschildeten Wanderweg von Dornholzhausen auf die Saalburg mit dem Renner fahren. Hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht - absolut 700c tauglicher Belag. Das dürfte auch für den Weg vom Hotel Molitor nach oben gelten, da ist dann auch noch mehr Asphalt drin.


----------



## JetztKeinerDa (3. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht dich einer Gruppe anschließen  spass


----------

